# Laying rubber tiles on concrete to make play area for kids?



## shaking (3 Apr 2008)

My sister is looking to buy rubber tiles to put at the end of her garden over existing concrete (formerly garage). The idea is to make a play area for her children, the cheapest one's we can find are on B&Q but are still too pricey anyone know where they could be got at a lower cost, or could anyone suggest a different surface to put down? We looked into astroturf but it's even dearer.


----------



## builder ed (4 Apr 2008)

I have been looking for a similiar solution and a farmer friend of mine suggested using rubber Cow mats which are used for housing cows indoors.
They are made from reconstituted car tyres and are far cheaper than play mats.   have a look on the web 
eg:[broken link removed]
I have no afiliation to this company by the way.


----------



## galwegian44 (4 Apr 2008)

Builder,

Do you know what sort of prices they charge, I'm looking to cover an area over grass around a trampoline and slide. Thanks for the info, the Homebase mats work out very expensive also.

All the best.



builder ed said:


> I have been looking for a similiar solution and a farmer friend of mine suggested using rubber Cow mats which are used for housing cows indoors.
> They are made from reconstituted car tyres and are far cheaper than play mats. have a look on the web
> eg:[broken link removed]
> I have no afiliation to this company by the way.


----------



## Squire (4 Apr 2008)

These are to protect your kids, right? 

The rubber mats available from B&Q and Homebase are not suitable for protecting from falls from play equipment.

Go to a playground equipment supplier and they will advise on a number of solutions depending on the particular circumstances of the play area.

Expect to pay AT LEAST €60/m2 for supply only.


----------



## builder ed (4 Apr 2008)

Have'nt priced them Galwegian but I was told they work out fairly reasonable compared with playground matting which can cost up to €100m2.  As far as I Know the mats are about 6ft x 4ft.  They may only come in Black though.


----------



## Mikeh (25 Apr 2008)

I have been researching this for a while and have located a manufacturer of rubber tiles (made from recycled rubber) specifically designed for playground and similar areas. Looks very positive and price is ok. Some more work to do but will keep posted.


----------



## milly123 (25 Apr 2008)

i've seen these in Smyths toyshop in Waterford.  Think they are about 1ft x 1ft costing €12.99 each !! would work out very expensive if you need to cover a large area


----------



## bertson (25 Apr 2008)

The cow mats would be your job,


----------



## moneygrower (25 Apr 2008)

How about grass?


----------



## aircobra19 (25 Apr 2008)

Some of these mats, rub black on to the childs clothes. So you'd want to check for that.


----------



## ciars (25 Apr 2008)

was in smyths toy store the other day. Seen the proper playground safety squares there. BUt didnt catch a price on them. They were just in green squares that click together.

Worth giving them a call.

cheers


----------



## moneygrower (26 Apr 2008)

It does seem to be 12.99 for one! 50cm2


----------



## nai (4 May 2008)

those smtyhs tiles are 50cm * 50cm = .25m2


----------



## liketoknow (4 May 2008)

there is a supplier on the southern cross in bray , that supplies one pallet load for 150 euro. google  it


----------



## Podge8190 (27 May 2008)

Any more info on the supplier in Bray - tried google but no joy


----------



## BetsyClark (27 May 2008)

Hi - found this "crumb rubber" stuff on easyfix website but no prices .......

[broken link removed]


----------

